# My First Tt



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi all.

Just bought a new 2007 29BHS this last weekend! 
Bought it at an RV show here put on by the OB dealer that is 120 miles south of here. They are taking the thing back to the dealership and I go get it this Saturday.

My boys (4 & 6 yo) are beside themselves with excitement. My wife & I are kinda' happy too. Oh, the golden retriever is too.

First tv mod: Reese Strait-Line 1200 Dual Cam Sway & EQ (in the mail as we speak). I think the 2005 F-250 CC 4x4 SB Powerjoke 'otta handle it.

-Chris


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome GlacierPeaks to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 29BHS
Kids will really be excited once they are in it camping









Don


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, great choice of a first TT. I purchased a 2006 29bhs as my first TT and my DW and kids loved it. We went back to the Hershey show exactly 1 year later and traded it in for a 5'er. Therewas nothing wrong with the 29, just the diesel pusher could take more and we spent 35 nights in the Outback the first year and my DW really wanted a few extra options. Since My boys 5 & 8 love it as do I, we went for the bigger unit and it also has been great.

Hope you get the same enjoyment out of yours, your TV should be fine, the 1200lb bars are the right choice as I started with 800 and move up to the 1200 for a better ride.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome GlacierPeaks to the best forum on the web!

Very nice combo you have there! May you and your family have many wonderful years of enjoyment!

Any questions? Ask away! We are a friendly bunch and love to share our accumulated knowledge!

Dan


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome









Love that TT just sold one.

Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi GlacierPeaks
















to Outbackers!

And Congrats on your new 29bhs









Please post often and Enjoy,
Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







I can just picture the kds going nuts. How exciting. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome! Sounds like you are going to have a nice setup.. Bet your all excited!

Carey


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations!

Make lots of memories with the new camper.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com GlacierPeaks








Congrats on your first TT!! One of the best ways to enjoy quality family time is while Outbacking








Best wishes!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

GlacierPeaks said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just bought a new 2007 29BHS this last weekend!
> Bought it at an RV show here put on by the OB dealer that is 120 miles south of here. They are taking the thing back to the dealership and I go get it this Saturday.
> ...


OH yeah baby!







your in there!







congrats on the new TT!

Eric


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard, that's a great floorplan!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to the group!!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to the clan. You will love it.
Chabbie


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congradulations and welcome to Outbackers.com







Keep the posts coming.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome







Let the mods begin


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats and welcome


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

GlacierPeaks,

Welcome!









Glad you joined the elite!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice choice! You and your family will LOVE it! Best decision we ever made and a lot of it thanks to the folks on this web site and the great rallys!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, GlacierPeaks!*








And congratulations! You have picked a great TT, and certainly live in the right area to enjoy it!









I would like to invite you to join us at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah this coming July. It's going to be a great time, and several of us in the Northwest are putting together a rolling rally that will head North afterwords to hit The Grand Tetons and Yellowstone, before heading home via your neck of the woods. We would love to meet you, and it's a great way to enjoy Outbackers at it's best!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the 
Cult 
Tribe  
 FAMILY !!!! *


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Welcome to Outbackers, GlacierPeaks!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, what a welcome. Thanks everyone! I know I'll be spending a lot of time here.

Doug, as far as the rally goes, thanks for the invite & I'll surely run it by my family, but no promises for now. I've already got a busy summer scheduled both with work & play, but we'll see.

-Chris


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM

GLAD TO SEE ANOTHER MONTANAN JOIN THE GROUP.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You've made a GREAT decision.

Try to find a rally in your area this spring...they are a great time.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds like we have a lot in common.







We just bought our new 29bhs this past fall and we also have two little guys - 8 and 5. No question about it in the world - it is the very best money we have ever spent!!! Our boys say the reason why they love camping in the OB so much is because we all four spend so much time together. Its sad but true that when we are all at home on the weekends we pretty much do our own things. When we camp it's all about our family.







Check in often - you won't believe how much you'll learn from this site. 
Lesley


----------

